# Slice Ultra fork length



## wittig (Jun 2, 2008)

I recently picked up an NOS CAAD4 frame that I'm planning to build as as a spare race bike, and I'm trying to figure out my fork options. I know it was built around a 43mm rake, and some CAAD4s came with the Slice Ultra fork. I was wondering if anybody knows the axle-to-crown length of that fork, or of other forks that were paired with the CAAD4 frames? I'd like to find something as close to that length as possible in a more current fork.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

That bike came with the Slice Ultra or Slice Prodigy. I've seen two variations of that Ultra (different legs, something of a key-hole shape near the crown). They're both similar with aluminum steerers, crown and carbon legs. The rake is 45mm. I thought that was standard for all Cannondale CAAD frames.

View attachment 169904

View attachment 169905


They're a bit porky. I cut the steerer tube to 165mm and the weight is still fairly high. Currently using an EC90SLX and it feels much better (weight wise and handling). Mine is a 2001 CAAD4 R800 (wish Cannondale would bring back Blue Pearl over White Lightning).

CHL


----------



## wittig (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the info, especially the first photo- that will be a big help. Concerning the rake, I was relying on the <a href="http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/03/geo-20.html">geometry specs</a> that Cannondale has for the 2003 CAAD5/CAAD4 frames. My frame is from '03, I believe, but maybe the specs could have changed between 2001 and 2003? Anyway, if the Easton's rake is working for you, I guess I can consider 45mm forks, too.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Wittig:

My Easton fork has 43mm rake. The handling is stable and precise. With either configuration, I think you'll enjoy the ride.

CHL


----------

